

uBlock – ad blocker from the guy who brought you HTTP Switchboard - vfclists
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock

======
vfclists
The author of this extension has single handedly turned me into a Chrome user.
I was getting slaughtered by performance issues caused by the combination of
AdBlock Plus and NoScript on my system.

His HTTP Switchboard extension, which is the equivalent of NoScript is very
efficient and works very well in combination with AdBlock Plus.

uBlock is an Adblock replacement which should only get better.

If Chrome gets its own version of Tab Groups Manager and Tree Style Tabs I may
switch over completely from Firefox.

